

Reddit in NYTimes - Strangers on the Web Exchanging Presents - kickme444
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/11/21/strangers-on-the-web-exchanging-presents/

======
freehunter
I participated in a reddit secret santa exchange two years ago. I was flat
broke, so I took my creativity and poured it into a series of envelopes. I
made a collage of things my giftee liked, I took photos of things that were of
his interest and made posters of them, I donated a small amount of money to a
charity he was currently volunteering for (and sent him a screenshot of the
donation receipt), and I wrote and had my band perform a song about him.

His review of my gift was "He took some pictures, played a song, and claims he
donated some money. Better luck next year, I guess."

